# The spoils of 2007



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

What a crappy neighborhood. I was the ONLY house that did anything. I counted maybe five that had jack-o-lanterns and, ok, one other house that was just drenched in Halloween colored lights and one Frankenstein. We're one of those neighborhoods completely plagued by ToTing at the Mall and church yard ToTing and had a total of one trick or treater.

It's a good thing I don't do this for the snot nosed little kids around here... 

Anyway, come see what I did to scare/annoy/humiliate the neighbors, won't you? Nobody else did...

Halloween '07 - a set on Flickr

(the good/new stuff is towards the bottom!)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man, major bummer that you only got one TOT, but on the bright side I bet your efforts stand out in their memory above all else. I enjoyed the slideshow - looks like you have some very carefully thought-out and assembled pieces - nice work.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> What a crappy neighborhood. I was the ONLY house that did anything. I counted maybe five that had jack-o-lanterns and, ok, one other house that was just drenched in Halloween colored lights and one Frankenstein. We're one of those neighborhoods completely plagued by ToTing at the Mall and church yard ToTing and had a total of one trick or treater.
> 
> It's a good thing I don't do this for the snot nosed little kids around here...
> 
> ...


Just hang in there. It gets better over the years. My first year we had six ToTs. 12 the next year, and now 5 years later I got around 100 ToTs. Keep in mind, that one kid will tell his friends who will then come next year and will then tell their friends... so on and so forth.

It helps me to post some banners around the neighborhood each year, sort of as a reminder to everyone that (maybe) doesn't drive by my house otherwise that we're here and we're fear!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I like your Lost Souls Tree.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I really like your skull candles, remember if you build it they will come...next year.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm digging the mouse in the tea cup shot. 

And I can relate to the crummy neighbours thing. Turns out my street is a bust at halloween. I have never lived on a street that had so many uninviting dark porches on Halloween!


----------

